# pool build



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me what the average price for an average sized pool to be built in the algarve is please? I can't seem to find any rough figures anywhere.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello and Welcome

I think you may need to be more specific in your question.
For example the following will have a massive bearing on the price

Above ground or below ground
Concrete and tiled
Vinyl liner
Fibreglass liner
Approximate size
Heating
Pool House size and location

HTH

Rob


----------



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Sorry about that. Just a 10x5m tiled pool that's not heated and sunken outside. Basically a typical villa rectangular pool. I'm just looking for an idea as we are looking at villas that don't have pools and are wondering how much we need to - roughly - factor into the equation. Thanks


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

OK No worries

So Raw Data as follows (assuming 1.5 metre depth)

Concrete as follows 
Floor 10 x 5 = 50
Sides 10 x 1.5 x 2 = 30
Sides 5 x 1.5 x 2 = 15
Total concrete = 95 metres square.

A builder is likely to quote you a figure of between 100 and 130 euros per metre to include excavation, shuttering, re-inforcing bar and maybe latex tanking as well.
This figure does not include tiles which if you go "simple" mosaic will be about 15 euros per metre plus fitting of maybe 6 euros per metre so the figures are thus 

121 to 152 euros per metre plus IVA @ 23% 
Or another way 11,500 euros to 14,400 euros plus IVA.

This does not include the plumbing and pumps and filters which would add approx another 1000 euros 

HTH

Rob


----------



## Mrobeef (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks a mill rob. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------

